# Halfords valeting service.



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

From what im hearing, Halfrauds offer a valeting service to customers via a valeting franchise. Im absolutely gob smacked by how diabolical the standards are. I've just had to do a day turn round on a clients car and considering it was supposed to of been clayed, fully valeted and Autoglym lifeshine supplied and applied, the car looked dog rough and that's being polite. Built up grime left right and centre. Flies and tar left on paintwork not to mention srp stuck and dried in every last single orifice imaginable. Even the carpets etc were definitely not treated as they showed no sign's of protection when cleaning them. Shocking that the general public pay for this poor level of service at quite high price's.:wall:

Rant now over. Hows everyones day been


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Crap thanks for asking :lol:

I seen in halfords they offer a £99 Autoglym Valet - can't you buy the whole range for that? :lol:


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

worrying isnt it scott! because it has Halfords and Auto Glyms backing they think its going to be good! thing is its not cheap. Id rather get £99 worth of work from you than them!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

they offer painting / repair services on site too!!


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

ianFRST said:


> they offer painting / repair services on site too!!


Oh dear, in terms of quality and pricing I imagine it to be similar to their valeting service - overpriced and shoddy work.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

i wouldnt worry about it guys when they started fitting radios years back i thought aw crap thats the end of me if anything if brought me more work and work i could even charge more for as i was correcting all there **** ups.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> Crap thanks for asking :lol:
> 
> I seen in halfords they offer a £99 Autoglym Valet - can't you buy the whole range for that? :lol:


You could buy all the autoglym products required for doing a good job for less than £99 and do your car yourself several times before any products needed replacing. Much better value and a better quality job too.

by the way my days been crap as well.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

why didnt the customer contact the customer services dept? halfords are extremely good at refunding money and offering vouchers etc

i'd have done that before getting someone in to correct it - assuming of course that he didnt.

is it not Autosheen or something or other that do the contract valeting?


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Not surprised by this Scott and as said ,the public will assume there getting a good service as its associated with Autoglym .

Not good


----------



## Kai Herb (Aug 8, 2007)

Halfords use a company called Shine to do all this type of work

http://www.taketheweekendoff.com/ is who they are


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> I seen in halfords they offer a £99 Autoglym Valet - can't you buy the whole range for that? :lol:


Not at the prices they charge in store for the stuff now.... Unless its on buy 2 get one free


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Daaaamn! By the looks of things it was £165 + £299. Wished I had documented it but only had a day for turn round. With the association with AG, it doesnt seem to count for much with brand associations now a days and if thats the standards that a tribe working in association with one of the largest known brands of car care put out, well...


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I know most people love to knock Halfords and, to a certain extent, it is warranted. However, I used to work there and at our branch at least, every member of staff was knowledgable, helpful and wouldn't fob people off with poor service or products. Our audio guy was a true enthusiast and what he didn't know about all things ICE wasn't worth knowing. He was pedantic to the point of obsessivness in his installs and workmanship was staggering. In contrast, the branch down the road was full of idiots and I wouldn't trust them to inflate a tyre! It completely depends on the staff IMHO.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

andy monty said:


> Not at the prices they charge in store for the stuff now.... Unless its on buy 2 get one free


Sarcasm :thumb:


----------



## Tom J (Mar 29, 2009)

don't want to turn this into a halfords bashing thread but just wanted to ask, for the people who work there, your "lifetime guarantee" on the professional socket sets, been refused twice now on broken sockets/wrenches as don't have a receipt, i mean its got halfords imprinted on it and they expect a receipt to last a lifetime? this was from a manager aswell. i'm sure you don't have these problems with snapon etc


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Tom J said:


> don't want to turn this into a halfords bashing thread but just wanted to ask, for the people who work there, your "lifetime guarantee" on the professional socket sets, been refused twice now on broken sockets/wrenches as don't have a receipt, i mean its got halfords imprinted on it and they expect a receipt to last a lifetime? this was from a manager aswell. i'm sure you don't have these problems with snapon etc


Take it to a different Halfords store :thumb:. Done it the past with no problems.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Is anyone suprised. They stock cleaning stuff, people like clean cars and from sites like here they must know theres money in it.

I could see alot of people if they can afford it using this type of thing rather than the £5 car washes.

I guess it will end we no one washing their own cars (apart from us lot) either £5 car wash, mobile valets, halfords thing, or a Detailer.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Yozza (Apr 5, 2011)

I would rather do my own car than trust anyone from Halfords. A friends son has just started at Halfords near me and he was telling me that nearly all the staff that either work there now or have done in the past where McDonalds rejects.

I learnt my lesson a few years back when they replaced a fuel filter on my car. They never fitted it correctly, but tried to blame me by saying I had caught it going over a speed bump. So now I would'nt trust Halfords to do any work on my car. Even for free


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Thing is though, it is down to the sub contractor being able to produce the good's. Halfrauds have obviously gone for a cheap collaboration to offer an extension on what they already do. They should shop harder and maybe consider looking at spending a little more on a better quality of sub contractor. The store itself works well for a majority of car DIY enthusiast and ive even had to dive in when running short of something as a quick fix to get through a job but when sub contracting work out to large outside operations for varied other tasks they need to understand that though its not there name being tarnished but the contractor it still stands as a beats of burden on there head.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

Beau Technique said:


> Thing is though, it is down to the sub contractor being able to produce the good's. Halfrauds have obviously gone for a cheap collaboration to offer an extension on what they already do. They should shop harder and maybe consider looking at spending a little more on a better quality of sub contractor. The store itself works well for a majority of car DIY enthusiast and ive even had to dive in when running short of something as a quick fix to get through a job but when sub contracting work out to large outside operations for varied other tasks they need to understand that though its not there name being tarnished but the contractor it still stands as a beats of burden on there head.


This company that do the work, do they do it on halfords grounds or the customers (ie: mobile valeting)

if they do it on halfords grounds it directly affects them as 90% of people who book this service will believe halfords do it ; not a sub contractor, and as you've booked a job through halfords - its them you'd complain to.

If i sub-contract valeting work out & the guy doesnt do a good enough job for the customer, he or she would phone me to say "look, the guy you've sent out hasnt done the boot" or "he's not wiped the sills or the sun visors" for example then i would need to rectify the problem


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

They do both.

Mobile servies are usually £20 or so dearer per treatment compaired to the at store, they come to your work or home.

The at store services are usually at the bigger branches.

I have quoted some people work and because of the pricing structure it can work out fairly expensive. Ive even been tempted to offer to correct light scratches for beer money to save people some £’s, but havnt.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Yozza said:


> nearly all the staff that either work there now or have done in the past where McDonalds rejects.


As mentioned before it's the staff's knowledge that shows the ability of that store.

The one I work in, I feel is pretty good in terms of staff knowledge, I have a very keen interest in cars and feel this shows through my service and sales. I offer possible/ cheaper alternatives if we don't have a product in stock.

On the other hand, I have sorted simple items such as bulbs and wipers that other branches have fitted, sometimes I think WTF, how can you not fit a bulb or wiper properly…also some branches when you phone them to check stuff…im left thinking again WTF.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Kai Herb said:


> Halfords use a company called Shine to do all this type of work
> 
> http://www.taketheweekendoff.com/ is who they are


I'd love to see them hold up this agreement:

"This protection system delivers a unique *5 year guarantee** provided by Autoglym™ for all exterior paintwork against environmental hazards"

REALLLLLLLLLLLLY!!!!!!


----------



## mattsk1 (Aug 8, 2007)

Kai Herb said:


> Halfords use a company called Shine to do all this type of work
> 
> http://www.taketheweekendoff.com/ is who they are


From their site:
Q. How long does it take to clean my car?
A. As a guide, a "bronze" level valet will take approximately 30 minutes, through to a "platinum plus" level valet taking approximately 3 hours.

Takes me 30 minutes just to set up. And that's if I've had a coffee!

Can't be much of a valet in that time. Quick hoover inside, bucket and sponge and a hose down on the bodywork maybe?

Am I being too harsh?
:newbie:


----------



## munch8987 (Jun 6, 2011)

Haha, i work there and i didnt even know the company did this!!

I've seen the people that come round and do the chip and dent repair, so wouldnt even think once about getting anything done. I look at some stuff they turn away and think how easy it would be to do.

I have even recomended loacal detailers that i've read up about on here, because i'd hate to see the customers get mugged off


----------



## mattsk1 (Aug 8, 2007)

nickg123 said:


> I'd love to see them hold up this agreement:
> 
> "This protection system delivers a unique *5 year guarantee** provided by Autoglym™ for all exterior paintwork against environmental hazards"
> 
> REALLLLLLLLLLLLY!!!!!!


*Terms & Conditions apply - information available upon request.

Hmm, I'll bet they apply! 

Presumably it's a variant of the AG Lifeshine 'warranty' to which they're referring... Which is usually 10 years (assuming you properly register for the warranty and hang on to your certificate, and can prove you've cleaned/polished your car at least once a month). AG warranty is an exterior protection guarantee provided for paint failure (which should be covered by the car manufacturer warranty anyway - though maybe not for 10 years...).

Wonder if they give you the after-care kit with SRP to gently polish off the sealant they've applied?!!!


----------

